# PHP Error



## dpalme (Mar 29, 2010)

I was in the process of installing the horde base package today when all of a sudden I am getting the following errors for PHP:


```
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613-debug/curl.so' - Shared object "libldap-2.4.so.6" not found, required by "libcurl.so.5" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613-debug/curl.so' - Shared object "libldap-2.4.so.6" not found, required by "libcurl.so.5" in Unknown on line 0
```

I have no idea how to fix this, so if someone would be kind enough to help direct me in the right direction, I would be extremely grateful!


----------



## dpalme (Mar 29, 2010)

Btw, I checked for either of these in the php.ini but did not find a reference that seems to be applicable.


----------



## gilinko (Mar 29, 2010)

You have, to my understanding, installed ftp/curl with ldap support, and then somehow deinstalled the openldap 2.4 port that was installed to satisfy this requriement. You need to either reinstall openldap24-client or reconfigure and reinstall the ftp/curl port and all ports depending on it(of which php5-curl is one) without ldap support.

The extensions aren't stored in php.ini but in /usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini


----------



## dpalme (Mar 29, 2010)

I suppose I should have mentioned before that I went back and isntalled the ldap client (24) which was not installed, but that did not fix it.  I even tried doing a reinstall on the curl ftp.

The error message still shows up.


----------



## gilinko (Mar 29, 2010)

You have to rebuild all ports that depend on curl also, ie `# portmaster -r ftp/curl`

And when that is all done, you have to restart your http server.


----------



## dpalme (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry I have not responded before now....that is what happens when the ticker gives one trouble 

I will try to get to this sometime tonight.


----------



## dpalme (Apr 21, 2010)

OK I tried to run the portmaster and I get the following:


```
# portmaster -r ftp/curl

===>>> No valid installed port, or port directory given
===>>> Try portmaster --help
```


----------



## dpalme (Apr 21, 2010)

Whenever I run the php I still get the following error:


```
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613-debug/curl.so' - Shared object "libldap-2.4.so.6" 
not found, required by "libcurl.so.5" in Unknown on line 0
```


----------



## gilinko (Apr 21, 2010)

That should have been the following command

```
portmaster -r curl-7
```


----------



## namotco (Jun 25, 2010)

*Missing libcurl.so.5*

You might have /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.6, in which case I simply:

`# ln /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.6 /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.5`
Maybe I shouldn't do that, but it seems OK and might get you up and running if you're in a bind...


----------



## frankpeng (Dec 20, 2010)

I got this problem but after I compile the lang/php5-curl, it is ok.
But I cannot make php 5.3.3 work with lighttpd.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 20, 2010)

This topic is six months old. Maybe opening a new topic with a proper description of the problem would be a better idea.


----------

